# Twins!



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

My brother and sister-in-law welcomed twin boys on December 4th at 12:36 am and 12:41 am.

I held off on posting pictures because Baby B (Sawyer William Wester) was very bruised and he is on a CPAP machine and has a feeding tube, so don't be scared, he is doing well. He just could have cooked a little longer. Baby A (Harlan McKinley Wester) is doing very well and gets to come home soon! Harlan was named after my deceased uncle and his middle name is from Mt. McKinley in Alaska where my brother proposed. Sawyer William was named after my sister-in-law's grandpa and Tom Sawyer actually because his personality is a lot like his so far, adventurous (he always looks around the room and is very intrigued by everything around him and has an attitude and lots of opinions). So, I'd like to present Harlan and Sawyer: By the way, my sister-in-law gave birth to these guys vaginally AND with NO drugs. I definitely have a lot more respect for her!










My dad (grandpa) is holding Harlan. 
Harlan was 5.7lbs and is eating 40ml already!










Sawyer weighed 5.5lbs such a cutie! They take the CPAP off twice a day to try and get him used to breathing on his own. He can only go about 20 seconds though until he turns purple and they put it back on. He is getting there though. They ran blood tests to make sure it wasn't a disease that was preventing him from breathing on his own, they all came back negative. He just needed more incubation  I hopefully get to meet them tomorrow when my husband and I travel home, hopefully the weather allows it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, how cool! Congratulations! I'm so glad that Sawyer is doing well, but I will keep him in my prayers. A little extra help never hurts!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you for the thoughts and prayers. It'll be hard for them to have to leave both babies at the hospital. And it will be even more difficult when Harlan gets discharged and for them to leave Sawyer. So they'll need strength prayers


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you ksalvagno! Oh I hope I spelled that right! I'm on my phone and can't see lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Sammy, how are the boys doing? Has Harlan gone home yet? What about Sawyer - how is he doing?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Harlan went home about a week ago. Sawyer is breathing on his own an his feeding tube was removed last night. He nursed for half an hour this morning and then ate 60ml from a bottle later. So he is expected to go home either tomorrow or the next day. 

Thanks for asking! There are pictures of them in the photogenic section.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is wonderful that he can go home soon!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh good - that is wonderful! I found your updated thread in Photogenic after I had posted here. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap::snowcheese:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sammy, that is awesome. Congratulations Aunt. 

Your dad looks great holding that precious bundle of joy there. Are they here in the Springs? They were bother really pretty big for twins. 

Well Congratulations again and they are a true gift from God. :boy::boy:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

sweetgoats said:


> Sammy, that is awesome. Congratulations Aunt. Your dad looks great holding that precious bundle of joy there. Are they here in the Springs? They were bother really pretty big for twins. Well Congratulations again and they are a true gift from God. :boy::boy:


So sorry I didn't see tho post Lori!

Yes, they are both in the springs. Mom and dad are with Eric and Meagan since the fire so Eric and Meagan are enjoying grandpa and grandma helping out with the twins and cooking. Unexpected blessings that came from the fire.

They have an appt tomorrow to get their oxygen removed, they both weigh 6.5lbs  and they are doing GREAT!


----------

